# Overcloking a ''mature'' computer. Looking for advice



## Mavvens (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the OC but I have read a lot about it.

First there is my configuration:

Antec True 380 (380 W Max.)
Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.2 GHZ Socket 478 Northwood 0.13 um
Motherboard ASUS P4p800 SE with 865pe chipset
Corsair DDR 400 CMX-3200XL 2.2.2.5 4X512MB
ATI All-in-Wonder X800 XL

TONS of fan but CPU and VGA stock fan.


Before reading, please go and visit your kitchen for a little snak...
:wink:

There is my plan:


Because I don't reallly need a Upgrade (still able to play my favourite games)

I would like to overclock my Computer for the first time, just for fun and maybe have it for a longer time.

Because I have a transparent case, I would like to buy these 2 new cooler: (And because of the ''extreme'' compatibility of them!)

CPU:
Zalman CNPS 9500A Led:
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=277

OR

Zalman CNPS 7500 Led:
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=167

VGA:
ZALMAN VF900-Cu LED
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=145

OR

Zalman VF700-Cu LED
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=142


There is the question:

1)-What do you suggest? To take the most recent cooler (9500 & 900) and try to overclock it at is best?
-Or to take a decend one 7500 & 700 because you know that I cannot go really hard on this configuration? I have a lateral air duck for the CPU already, so maybe the difference between 7500 & 9500 will not worth the price?

2)-The weight of the 7500 is 848g! This is really huge compared to the 9500 (500g and something...)
Do older motherboard with support it?

3)-Do you think that my power supply will handle this? Do I need extra juice?

4)-I have read a lot about the p4p800 se and it seem that the limit of the motherboard remain in very good cooling solution for the chipset. But there is only a **** clip to fix the heatsink on it! Maybe a directional fan on it may work. I readed that only the thermal paste could be enought to fix a new heatsink (fanless), true or false?

Edit: Maybe that will help for the northbridge:
Nexus NHP-2200
http://www.nexustechnologyusa.com/c/ntusa/northbridge.html?id=Qp4PXF5F


Thanks in advance for your answers and sorry if I made some syntaxe error.
ray:


----------



## MUff1N (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Mavvens, 
If no one else here will help you I will with the basics.
First off, it's always a good idea to go with a very good CPU cooler when overclocking...this can make the difference between a stable overclock and a not so stable overclock just because of heat...
So go with the Zalman CNPS 9500A Led.

Next your Graphics card...
Unless you are planning on overclocking the graphics card this isn't really needed. This card won't overclock that much either so don't expect much gain from overclocking it. 

To start out with relax your memory timings and drop the divider to 1:1 and go from there.

Start with a vcore of 1.3v and go from there.
If it successfully posts and makes it to Windows, then stress test it for stablilty using Prime95 and or ORTHOS.
Watch the temps to make sure it doesn't go passed the thermal spec of the processor. 
Btw, you need more "detailed" info on the CPU as to what it is exactly...what stepping & revision is it? How big is the L2 Cache?
There's tons of P4 3.2 processors that are Northwood.


----------



## Mavvens (Apr 25, 2008)

First thanks for your quick reply!

As many people said, I will go for the Cooper 9500 block.

Little question: If my memory is already at 50 deg and at 60 deg on high load, do you recommand to change the heatsink for cooper one?
Afther 3 year on use, that's could be a good idea since I could easely reuse it.
Any Comment?

There is my spec you requested for my Northwood:


L1 Data : 8 Kbytes
L1 Trace : 12 Kuops
L2 : 512 Kbytes

Spetting : 9
Revision : D1


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

First of all you should check that your CPU is running at or below something like 62C when under load at stock speeds. If its temperature is too high you should take care of that problem first, maybe get some new thermal paste like Arctic Silver 5.

You mentioned you already have a lateral air duct for the CPU, so I'd say go with the CNPS7500-Cu. It can take advantage of air straight from the outside rather than just recycle like the CNPS9500A would do. Most motherboards shouldn't have a problem with the heavy weight of those coolers, I'm not too sure.

As for the heat on the memory, maybe you could apply some new thermal paste to help it.


----------



## Mavvens (Apr 25, 2008)

With OCCT 2.0.0.a there is a little results with a 10 min test.

Mobo: 47 deg
CPU: 55-57 deg
Ram: (with my case temperature gauge) 60 deg

Using Asus PC probe to see the temp
Used HWmonitor to verify validity, same results.

afther 20 min, stable results

NB: HWmonitor indicate me a ''VTIN'' of 48 deg...
What is that?


----------

